# Zephyr Express vs Evox Revolution



## Aqualungs (Jan 25, 2021)

I pretty much have my sights and money on the Zephyr Express. 








Digitrax ZEPE Zephyr Express Starter Set


Digitrax ZEPE Zephyr Express Starter Set




www.modeltrainstuff.com




I also came across the Digitrax Evox Revolution. 









Digitrax EVOX Evolution Express Advanced 5A/8A Starter Set


Digitrax EVOX Evolution Express Advanced 5A/8A Starter Set




www.modeltrainstuff.com





Not sure if the Evox is more than I need at double the cost, or if it's a better investment.
The only thing I'm worried about with the Zephyr is the 3V of power. I'm only going going be running N scale and sound locos will be rare, but could happen. My layout will consist of L shape 9x6 feet. If I needed more power and wanted to use wireless can this be done with the Zephyr, and will it end up costing more?
Is the Evox a better investment?
Also my turnouts will be on separate power, so the DCC will only be running trains 

Thanks!


Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

I'm pretty new, but I'll chip in. 

I have the Zephyr for my HO 9-1/2 x 4 with a 30" x 50" ell. My research and asking of questions assured me that the 3A will be more than enough for what I want to do, and sounds like for you, too. 

I did buy a DT602 Throttle to do multi-train ops easier. But given that modern locomotives draw approx 0.3 amps, with sound, maybe 0.5, that's at least 6 locomotives running full draw. Only you can answer if you will be approaching those capacities and numbers. 

Hope this helps!

Steve


----------



## Aqualungs (Jan 25, 2021)

Stejones82 said:


> I'm pretty new, but I'll chip in.
> 
> I have the Zephyr for my HO 9-1/2 x 4 with a 30" x 50" ell. My research and asking of questions assured me that the 3A will be more than enough for what I want to do, and sounds like for you, too.
> 
> ...


That helps alot! That should be plenty of power for me.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

I can chip in also with a little info from another new user. I bought the Zephyr on the recommendations of my LHS. My layout is 4x8 and you can see it in my video in the my layout section. I have the Zephyr run two trains and 4 trolleys at the same time, with sound on one of the trains. I think the trolleys draw a little less power than a train because there is so little load on them but I have not measured it yet. I have run three trains at once with it before I got the fourth with sound or the trolleys. I think the Zephyr puts out more than enough power for a beginner. If you ever need to increase it, you can buy a booster that just plugs in through the loconet cord to get the signal and then connects to some of the power feeds on the track in place of the Zephyr.

For the wireless part, there are two ways to expand, depending on your preferences. You can by a wireless receiver that connects through Bluetooth to a wireless throttle. I do not know if the throttle has to be the same brand as the receiver or if either has to be Digitrax to work. I am assuming that they do not have to be the same brand because they connect to the Zephyr through a loconet cable. I may be wrong, but I think that one of the design features of the loconet is that it is a standardized communications platform to allow you to use equipment from different manufacturers.

But you can also buy a WiFi receiver from Digitrax. It plugs into the Zephyr with the loconet cable and then lets you use any wi-fi device (like your android or apple phone or tablet). I just did this instead of the extra throttle. Digitrax points you to a couple free apps (one for the Android and one for Apple) so you can use your phone as a throttle. I was surprised at how easy it was to set this up and get it all working. 

I am looking at a more powerful command station for my next layout, but I am very happy with my Zephyr. So far, the only problem I have seen with it is the one Steve and I had talked about before - it is hard to control two trains on one circle of track and switch between them using the Zephyr. And both of us solved it by just getting another throttle. The exact throttle we chose may differ, but it was the same easy solution.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

3A of power is plenty for most home layouts. It's enough to run a half dozen or more locomotives simultaneously. Not just on the layout and powered up, but actually running.

Even in the unlikely event that you do find that power isn't quite adequate, it's far cheaper to add a booster to an entry level system than to overbuy and have more DCC system than you need.


----------



## Aqualungs (Jan 25, 2021)

Great help fellas! The Zephyr is back in stock and I have a 5% off coupon. Steve that's perfect I have an extra throttle and will get the wireless unit for phone/app use. That will be handy when on the other side of the layout. 
CTvalleyRR that fully answers my question. That extra money can be spent on another train. Gonna order the Zephyr tonight 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------

